# New S3 :) New Member ;)



## Jack Bauer (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi all,
enclosed pictures of my S3 what do you guys think? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ? or http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ?



more pics and infos about my s3 could you find on my website http://www.alex-poellinger.de 
cya















Jack











_Modified by Jack Bauer at 1:08 PM 2-27-2006_


----------



## madipha (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey dude this is excatly like mine except for your side mirrors, mine are black. I'm planning to put a personalised number plate.


----------



## slow2dr (Mar 2, 2002)

what is not to love... thumbs up to one hell of a car..


----------



## fowtj (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: (slow2dr)*

awesome car... man I wish we had those stateside


----------

